# Berufe für Magier



## Eleef (24. Oktober 2006)

hallo,
ich habe mal eine frage. Unzwa welche berufe sind fürn Magier am besten geeignet ? Ich habe noch keine gewählt. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke im vorraus

Eleef


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin zwar jetzt kein Magier-Experte, aber Schneiderei und Verzaubern sind nicht verkehrt.
Des weiteren vielleicht auch noch das Juwelenschleifen, das im Add-On nachkommt. Aber das dauert ja noch ein Bisschen.
Kommt überhaupt eigentlich ganz drauf an, was du mit deinen Berufen machen willst: Dich selbst versorgen oder doch lieber Geld verdienen.


----------



## Eleef (24. Oktober 2006)

Ähhm das überlege ich mir ja auch schon seid tagen ... ich weiß einfach net was das besten ist =( aber vll können die anderen mir ja noch helfen ! Aber danke


----------



## Moregas (25. Oktober 2006)

Eleef schrieb:


> Ähhm das überlege ich mir ja auch schon seid tagen ... ich weiß einfach net was das besten ist =( aber vll können die anderen mir ja noch helfen ! Aber danke



Also ich selber bin Verzauberer und Schneider, es ist eigendlich eine sehr gute combo, jedoch ist sie sehr teuer. 
Ansonsten ist auch sehr nett Schneidern und Kürschner, da man öfter mal Leder benötigt und man dieses auch gut verkaufen kann. Viel glück noch weiter,


----------



## Eleef (25. Oktober 2006)

ja ich würde ja woll gerne verz und scheider nehmen aber da is sau tuer ist ist das schon hart =/ ^^


----------



## Ullrik (25. Oktober 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaidoz (25. Oktober 2006)

Auch noch eine nette Combo ist Schneidern/Alchi und Kräuterkunde daurch hast du immer Kraut am Start (gutes geld) und kannst noch was verarbeiten.


----------



## jiron (25. Oktober 2006)

Was klingt denn für dich besonders interessant?


----------



## Rascal (26. Oktober 2006)

Empfehlung: Schneidern und Bergbau

Man kann sich selbst nette Sachen schneidern, und viele Erze abbauen, verarbeiten und dann verkaufen.
Besonders gut am anfang: 20 Kupferbarren gehen locker für 1g weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyoro (26. Oktober 2006)

Im Highend-Bereich kann man nur Alchemie und Kräuterkunde empfehlen, wenn es um PvE geht. Du wirst immer wieder Widerstandstränke und Dmg-steigernde Tränke brauchen, so dass sich dieser Beruf auch lohnt um Kohle zu machen. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich schon 15G für 20 Traumblatt blechen musste. Ansonsten geht auch Schneider/Verzauberer, da sich die Kristalle, Essenzen und Splitter gut verkaufen lassen und du dir ein paar nette Sachen schneidern kannst.

Ich habe den ungewöhnlichen Beruf des Ingenieurs/Bergbauers gewählt, weil es lustig sein kann und den Gegner überrascht. Stell dir vor 3 Leute der gegnerischen Fraktion greifen dich an, einen sheepst du, den anderen übernimmst du mit der Gedankenkontrollkappe und der dritte wird gekillt. Dann das Schaf killen, wenn der mit der Kappe aus der Kontrolle kommt, den sheepen usw.
Oder der Netzwerfer, ich kann den Gegner 2mal festfrieren und einmal mit dem Netz gefangen halten (sollte ich mich selbst darin verhaken ->Gnomenrassefertigkeit 4tw) und halte sie mir damit vom Leib. Todesstrahler und Schrumpfstrahler sorgen auch für Überraschungen und sind auch im PvE nützlich.
Und als Magier ein Pet zu haben, z.B. den Arkanitdrachling ist auch nicht schlecht (lohnt aber nicht wirklich). Wie gesagt kein lohnender Beruf, aber lustig allemal. (Ich konnte gestern wieder unseren Priester in Stratholme rezzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ach ja, und für deine Reperatur-Bots sind dir die Raidteilnehmer in großen Instanzen immer wieder dankbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sk4t (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde Kräuterkunde und Alchemie weiterempfehlen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich wuerde jedem Kräuterkundiger + Alchemist an Herz legen!
Denn:
Bei Berufen wie Schneider, Lederverarbeiter und Schmied braucht bald keiner mehr Items und du selber findest auch bessere(T1, T2)!
Ausserdem braucht man vor allem im Highend PvE-Content etliche Tränke! Diese werden verbraucht und man braucht neue! Man farmt die jeweiligen Kräuter(Felwood eignet sich sehr gut zum farmen, weil es dort eine Vielzahl an benötigten Kräutern gibt), brauht Tränke, stellt sie ins AH/nutzt sie fuer den Eigenbedarf! Somit entsteht ein nie gesättigter Kreislauf, mit welchem man schnelles Geld machen kann.


----------



## Noemi (29. Oktober 2006)

ich  hab meinen mage nur zum geldscheffeln, weil schneidern/verz und  alchi/kräuter schon 2 andere chars auf meinem acc haben und schon fast auf 300 sin.

also hab ich kürschnern/kräuter genommenund ich hab immer genug schotter


----------



## Corefanatic (29. Oktober 2006)

ich habe auch einen mage...ich habe für mich die berufe verzauberei und bergbau ausgesucht. ich finde das eine ideale konstellation, denn so kann man sein selbstabgebautes Thoruim selbst verzaubern und dann anschließend im ah verticken. tja, und die verzauberei kann man für sich wirken und/oder auch seine dienste für andere anbieten.

allerdings finde ich es etwas nachteilig, dass man nur eine verzauberertasche tragen kann.

mfg core


----------



## Traxano (5. November 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist ei´ne gute wahl,ich hab das auch mit meinem mage ,du kannst dir dan die robe von erzmagier.moonstoff taschen, machen die ist gut ,finde ich.also schonam schneider
verzauberer:das ist gut weil du dir dan  plus spel zauber oda int machen willst und du nihct das geld für das machen lassen ausgeben willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag dir mach 
SCHNEIDER/VERZAUBERER
dan haste keine prob

hoffe das kommst nit zu spät


----------

